# FYI, Blue Buffalo Recall



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Blue Buffalo Recall — Vitamin D


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just saw this elsewhere and was coming here to post it. You beat me to it.


----------

